

Heroku changing up dyno pricing - erjiang
http://notes.ericjiang.com/posts/881

======
michaelbuckbee
A clarification, Heroku's add-ons store works almost identically to Apple's.
They take 30% off the top of each add-on subscription each month.

Source: I run
[https://addons.heroku.com/expeditedssl](https://addons.heroku.com/expeditedssl)

------
benologist
Those big Performance dyno sound great but I sincerely hope they don't get rid
of the free plan, you're right about today's software being out of sync with
their pricing - with NodeJS I was able to get 1000+ requests/dyno/second
before they even had 2x dynos.

------
sanemat
"Active up to 12 hours a day"

